# La raccolta di [FAQ]

## fedeliallalinea

Leggendo questo thread ho deciso di fare la stessa cosa per il forum italiano. Alcuni post sono stati tradotti altri sono scritti da noi. Spero che a qualcuno possa ritornare utile.

IG: Installare gentoo

Avvio da floppy

Errori al boot

La boot e' necessaria?

FG: Fondamenti Gentoo

Descrizioni use flag 

Configurazioni di base (make.conf, rc.conf, use flags, etc/profile, devfsd.conf)

Ripristino (portage, world file)

AS: Amministrazione Sistema

Liberare spazio

Local/UTC time

Gestione gruppi

CK: Compilazione Kernel

Come compilare 

Come far coesistere piu' kernel

Come ripristinare il kernel se non parte piu'

FO: Forum FAQs

Funzuionamento del forum 

Gradi degli utenti

Ricerche nel forum

Per suggerimenti, proposte o correzioni scrivete qui

NOTA: Per il momento c'e' solo la sezione installing gentoo ma piano piano aggiungero' anche le altre. La maggior parte della traduzione e' stata fatta da GianX che ringrazio infinitamente.

----------

